# Famous Preemies



## AP

When you're an adult no-one really points out that you've ever been a preemie, and so it isn't widely known. No fuss has ever ever been made that I was born at 29 weeks,it must have been treated as a 'normal' birth, yknow? 

So after an article I read about famous preemies, I thought I'd share some with you that you may not have known about.....

*John and Edward from X Factor*
The twins have been fighting adversity from the start after being born prematurely on October 16, 1991 at Dublins Rotunda hospital. They weighed just 2lbs and had to spend weeks in an incubator.


*Albert Einstein*
Albert Einstein, famous for his great contributions to math and science, was born premature in Germany in March of 1879. He was once quoted as saying, "There are two ways to live your life. One is as though nothing is a miracle. The other is as if everything is." This rang true for Einstein, who experienced small beginnings in a time where neonatology was virtually non-existent, and went on to make outstanding achievements.

*Mark Twain*
Accomplished American writer Mark Twain is also on the roster of famous preemies. He went on to also experience a premature death, when his obituary was accidentally published in a newspaper long before his actual passing.


*Napoleon Bonaparte*
Perhaps his premature birth was responsible for his infamously small stature. Either way, Napoleon went on to achieve great military success and is regarded today as a genius leader by many.

*Stevie Wonder*
Famous American singer Stevie Wonder became blind as an infant due to a condition known as retinopathy of prematurity. This is a common condition of preemies and takes place when the blood vessels in the back of the eyes are not fully developed and detach from the retinas. While it would be a challenge for anyone to be blind from birth, Wonder has thrived and his dark sunglasses has become a signature part of his look as a professional musician.

*Sir Winston Churchill*
The celebrated former prime minister of England was born two months premature. However even with his difficult start, he was born into great accommodations  a bedroom inside of an Oxfordshire palace.

*Victor Hugo*
The great French novelist, most famous for creating the wildly successful Les Miserables, was a preemie of 1802, again beating the odds in a time where medical technology was not in favor of early infants.

*Charles Wesley*
A leader of the Methodist church and noted writer of many hymns, Wesley was born two months early in England. Rumor has it he was wrapped tightly in wool until his original due date, preserving his life.

*Anna Pavlova*
Small and strong Anna grew up to become one of the world's most famous ballerinas, and her influence on the craft continues to be taught to dance students today.

*Some celebrities were not famous preemies themselves, but have given birth to premature infants*. The list includes TV chef Gordon Ramsey's twins and Margaret Thatcher's children  Carol and Mark  who arrived seven weeks sooner than anticipated.

Theres also
Sophie Ellis Bextor - her son was 9 weeks early
Charlie Sheen - recently had premature twins
Anna Ryder Richardson - lost her first at 20 weeks and went on to have 2 premature girls
Kym Marsh - The Coronation Street actress gave birth 18 weeks early to Archie Jay Lomas, who sadly passed away seconds later
Kacey Ainsworth (Eastenders)
Kerry Katona - she has had several


We really aren't alone out there!


----------



## Laura2919

It takes someone famous to make it all the more true to home though. 

Kym Marsh drew so much attention to it when she done her documentry about it. 

I think its good that people see what it is like and see the fight not just the baby has to go through but their parents too. 

xx


----------



## AP

one of the girls on BNB was in the documentry hun, she done us all proud :)


----------

